# Phone not working



## Kikklik (Oct 14, 2012)

I recently brought a samsung mesmerize off of craiglist and wanted to use it with page plus. However the phone would not activate. I followed the advice in another thread and successfully flashed my mesmerize to a fascinate rom using the information in this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/

I should be using a Stock EH03 GB rom and the first radio/modem in the thread. I thought maybe the problem is that my prl is outdated or incorrect and tried changing it using dsf, qpst and cdma workshop but none of them would recognize my phone. Can someone please help? I'm clueless about phones.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

flash yout phone back too stock with the right modems and when flashin check efs clear in odin and it should work


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

BBrad said:


> flash yout phone back too stock with the right modems and when flashin check efs clear in odin and it should work


indeed, thats 100% the way i would do it too


----------



## Kikklik (Oct 14, 2012)

It's still not working. I flashed to EH03 Gingerbread, ec09-modem.tar.md5.7z, and checked check efs clear each time. I still can't dial *228 to activate or program my phone and dsf/qpst still won't recognize my phone. This is the driver I'm using http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/SW/201009/20100913233843234/Samsung_Mobile_USB_Driver_V1.3.550.0_SCH-i500_Fascinate.msi. I also tried the mesmerize driver, but that also didn't let dsf or gpst recognize my phone. Can you guys please help me again?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Well I need too know is your mesmerize generic ?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

I just looked at the page plus site so and they don't even have a android device so its gonna be hard too do it anyway a mesmerize isn't generic you need a generic showcase for it too work I think try in too flash a mesmerize too any other carrier is a lost hope any I want you too flash this in Odin with efs checked https://m.box.com/view_shared/ihmh19i9hmywbknwyo13

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

did you check out this thread? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28013-mesmerize-on-pageplus-with-3g/


----------



## Kikklik (Oct 14, 2012)

The problem is that i can't get qpst or dfs to work since neither of them will recognize my phone. Other people were able to do it, so it should be possible to get this working on page plus somehow.

BBrad, I flashed it on my phone with efs checked. It's still says programming unsuccessful when I dial *228. Should I use odin to put in the modem too?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Sure try everything you can. Dammit that file should have worked its for page plus and similers I wonder why it isn't programming

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Have you contacted page plus and had them add the phones ESN to your account? Also you may need to get some info from them.

Look at the following link to manually program your phone

http://www.fanofandroid.com/2011/03/how-to-manually-program-samsung.html?m=1

I don't really have any experience doing this but thought I'd give another option. I would give those step a try then dial *228. Also sometimes after I do an efs clear it takes a while for things to work again including *228. I would give it some time and multiple attempts at *238 in an area you get good reception.


----------



## Kikklik (Oct 14, 2012)

Ah, this is the first time I had to register a phone and I didn't add the esn. It did work. I'm sorry. Thanks for the help everyone, especially you brad.


----------

